# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Albania Image Hosting

## cMd Al

*Pershendetje,

Po ua prezentoj faqen te vetme Shqiptare per ngarkimin e imazheve online.
Pas nje periudhe te gjate afersisht 15 muaj po rikthehemi me fuqishem se kurre !*

*Tani me domain dhe web server te ri:* http://ngarko.org
*Sherbimet pothuajse Unlimited
*
_Limiti: 100 GB /Muaj
Formate te imazhit: png, jpg, jpeg, gif, bmp, psd, ico, tif
Madhesi maksimale: 10 MB_

*Ju faliminderit !*

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

?????????????





> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@ngarko.cmdalb.net to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.
> 
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
> 
> Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------


## Neteorm

Mbaroi edhe faqja e vetme ne Shqiperi lol

----------

